# [eBook] TLO by The Rev



## sMACkaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

hxxp://wikisend.com/download/770590/B00A6DBAR8_EBOK_nodrm.azw

This will stay live for 7 days from today.  There is a password, it is:

marijuanapassion

ENJOY!

sMACk


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 11, 2013)

thank you smack. for anyone who is downloading this. the file downloads as an .AZW file, which is a kindle ebook file extension. you need "kindle for pc" to read the file. dont worry its a free download

hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_ln_ar?docId=1000426311


also, in order to run the kindle program you must have an amazon account, but who doesn't have one of those. lol

took me less then 1 min to download the reader. and abput 10 sec to install it. easy peasy


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying that *Shortbus*.  I tried to convert it to PDF but it was a pain in the *** so I figured I let the burden fall on the reader... 


sMACk


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 11, 2013)

aww man, my eyes hurt from reading for so long. i'm loving this book


----------



## kaotik (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks for this, smack


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 11, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> thanks for this, smack



here   :48: these always go well with a good read
i'm halfway through the book already


----------



## kaotik (Feb 12, 2013)

thought i'd mention; theres some free online azw to pdf converters. i used _ebook.online-convert.com/convert-to-pdf_ to convert mine rather than going through amazon.

dunno if it's the best one, but it worked good for me if anyone else wants to convert it to pdf 


thanks again smack


----------



## Greivel4survival (Feb 12, 2013)

mmm...tasty words.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 12, 2013)

I read this book in one sitting...  I just harvest 3 plants that got some TLO treatment, not pure TLO yet.. check out the GJ link in my sig for some pics of yield plus some bubble hash 

you're welcome for the ebook guys, I'm glad to be able to give a little back to this community

Thanks for the tip on converting it to PDF, I gave up after trying one site but I might have done it before de-DRMing it so that might have been the issue... and the internet here is really slow...

sMACk


----------



## juniorgrower (Feb 13, 2013)

If you guys love this book so much you should pay the 15 dollars and buy it!!


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks bro...will be downloading this tonight when I get home.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 13, 2013)

Get on it! Only 5 days left.... 

Obviously I can repost it... Hehe

Np *hamster*, youve done a lot for me already!

sMACk


----------



## Irish (Feb 14, 2013)

dead link...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2013)

Irish, you might want to try again.  It still worked for me.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 17, 2013)

Link is dead for me, bummer book looks great.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:  link is dead for mee tooo


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2013)

What does TLO mean?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What does TLO mean?



Total Living Organics


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2013)

I hate to correct THG but it stands for True Living Organics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:

Sorry *Goddess*....I allways get this...as soon as I purchase something...somehow it becomes free...:doh:...will the ebook remove itself after the promotion?...Ive seen those type freeb before ...


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 17, 2013)

Its dead.......it should have worked until tmr??


----------



## kaotik (Feb 17, 2013)

i upped the pdf i converted from smack
hxxp://www.sendspace.com/file/00ndi5

*watch out for the ads and other crap they throw at you though; false download links and stuff.
 you want to click the blue boxed 'click here to start download from sendspace'


if anyone still wants it


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Kaotik, Got it :cool2:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeh, Thanks for this guys!


----------



## stickybuds (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been looking for this book and it is nowhere to download. Please will either smack or kaotik get back to me and send me the file directly unless either feels like reposting the file. I hate to ask this but I really need this book. Thanks guys in advance.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 12, 2013)

hxxp://www.sendspace.com/file/h1iavg



*as before, be sure to click the right download link   (the blue box)


----------



## stickybuds (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you a thousand times! You rock!


----------



## T-bot (Feb 5, 2018)

anybody still have this?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 7, 2018)

of course  
https://www.sendspace.com/file/kow9mf
*the download icon will give you a popup on first click, then download the second time.
sorry. only/best/easiest place i know to upload to  

man, that was almost 5 years a go eh? wow time flies.
ironic date; first posted my link feb 17th.. this feb 17th will be my moms memorial


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2018)

Hugs Kaotik.


----------

